# View outside today



## Tim/Robin

We woke to this kind of a view today. Tim insists we are moving to Arizona once spring arrives . We were up before the sun was this morning shoveling paths for the pets (the chihuahua will never forgive us for taking her away from southern California). Some of you may remember our tort yard from summer. I included a picture of it for reference to today. Oh and by the way...on behalf of our tortoises we hate snow. 



















Gosh we really, really miss summer. So do our torties.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

yep, me too and more coming in tonight...


----------



## Jas2Cats

Tim/Robin, if I recall correctly, you're up in Idaho, right? Post Falls or CDA? I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but, you're going to have a lot more snow throughout winter.  You can always ship it down here to me in Silicon Valley CA 

Maggie, I'll take your snow too 

I guess it's REALLY obvious I've never lived in the snow.


----------



## Tim/Robin

Jas2Cats said:


> Tim/Robin, if I recall correctly, you're up in Idaho, right? Post Falls or CDA? I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but, you're going to have a lot more snow throughout winter.  You can always ship it down here to me in Silicon Valley CA
> 
> Maggie, I'll take your snow too
> 
> I guess it's REALLY obvious I've never lived in the snow.



Yep we are in northern Idaho just a couple hours from the Canadian border. We've lived in the north more than 10 years and so are all too familiar with rough winters . But as we get older we must get grumpier because every winter we wonder why we haven't moved. 

Watch for the UPS truck, we're sending a mighty-big shipment to you!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tim/Robin said:


> Jas2Cats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim/Robin, if I recall correctly, you're up in Idaho, right? Post Falls or CDA? I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but, you're going to have a lot more snow throughout winter.  You can always ship it down here to me in Silicon Valley CA
> 
> Maggie, I'll take your snow too
> 
> I guess it's REALLY obvious I've never lived in the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we are in northern Idaho just a couple hours from the Canadian border. We've lived in the north more than 10 years and so are all too familiar with rough winters . But as we get older we must get grumpier because every winter we wonder why we haven't moved.
> 
> Watch for the UPS truck, we're sending a mighty-big shipment to you!
Click to expand...


If I'm getting more tonight, that means that Tim and Robin will get it too... I don't miss the 115 degrees temps in Calif one bit. I don't mind the snow at all. I do wish I had a heater in my car tho...


----------



## Crazy1

OK, I have to say, I don't envy you guys, sorry. I live in So. CA but the weather here has been really cold for us this past week with rain and snow and Ice. Tonight it is suppose to get down to 32f were I live. I know, I know, not really cold compaired to the rest of the states (I use to live in Buffalo-burrrrr) but for So. Cal that is Cold. 
But I do have to say I love looking at your snow pics.


----------



## Jas2Cats

I'll be waiting for the UPS man  Hmm...I can just picture him carrying a dripping box up to my door LOL

Tim/Robin, for some reason, I thought you had moved up there recently, Sorry~!

Maggie, where I live in Nor' Cal, our average Summer temp' really never goes much about 90 or 95, though, we did get a week over 110 a couple of years ago.

I love the Idaho, Oregon and Washington, but, being a CA native, I don't think I could deal with the Winter's you guys get for very long (not to mention Hubby is from Pennsylvania and refuses to move anywhere where there is snow).


----------



## tasena

Where are we sending the snow? I have plenty to share as well!


----------



## Tim/Robin

tasena said:


> Where are we sending the snow? I have plenty to share as well!



Did you shut the door quick or end up shoveling the carpet?


----------



## tasena

Tim/Robin said:


> tasena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we sending the snow? I have plenty to share as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you shut the door quick or end up shoveling the carpet?
Click to expand...


Mom is shoveling as we speak, LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jas2Cats said:


> I'll be waiting for the UPS man  Hmm...I can just picture him carrying a dripping box up to my door LOL
> 
> Tim/Robin, for some reason, I thought you had moved up there recently, Sorry~!
> 
> Maggie, where I live in Nor' Cal, our average Summer temp' really never goes much about 90 or 95, though, we did get a week over 110 a couple of years ago.
> 
> I love the Idaho, Oregon and Washington, but, being a CA native, I don't think I could deal with the Winter's you guys get for very long (not to mention Hubby is from Pennsylvania and refuses to move anywhere where there is snow).



I am a native Californian who spent the last 30 years or so living in the San Joaquin Valley with high summer temps. I have only lived in Oregon for 2.5 years so am not tired of the snow yet...But I am WAY tired of the rain!


----------



## Jacqui

I love snow, just wish it was better trained...you know so it doesn't fall on streets and sidewalks.

Nothing beats watching those lazy flakes drift down, covering the world in this pristine blanket. The world looks newborn, so clean, peaceful, and quiet. The way the trees get all dressed up in glittery gowns, rather then bare skeleton fingers. Love going past an evergreen tree branch, gently tugging it, so the person behind you gets covered in cold, wet snow. Or taking a handful into the house and coming up behind some unsuspecting loved one and quickly sliding it down the back of their shirts....


----------



## Scumdeth

Tim/Robin 
Do excuse me because ive just used your first picture for a computer screensaver, what an amazing part of the world you live in.
I live in Plymouth (south west) England and the last time we had snow was the early nineties. 
I WANT SNOW FOR XMAS PLEASE OR ANOTHER REDFOOT XXXXXX


----------



## krissy2288

cool pix, thats one reason i don't like california it doesn't snow in my area.


----------



## Yvonne G

Scumdeth said:


> I WANT SNOW FOR XMAS PLEASE OR ANOTHER REDFOOT XXXXXX



H-m-m-m-m...(weighing each hand up and down) Snow....Redfoot....Snow....Redfoot...its a pretty close call, but the tortoise won!!

Yvonne


----------



## terryo

"Or taking a handful into the house and coming up behind some unsuspecting loved one and quickly sliding it down the back of their shirts.... "
I have 5 sons...and I can't tell you how many times this has happened to me. Here in NY, we are expecting our first big one tomorrow AM. I can't wait.............I love it.


----------



## pebbles mom

Awesome pictures everyone!!! 

Within the next 2-3 hours ours is suppose to start. YAHOO! Dust off the shovel and get ready for some good winter excercise .


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> "Or taking a handful into the house and coming up behind some unsuspecting loved one and quickly sliding it down the back of their shirts.... "
> I have 5 sons...and I can't tell you how many times this has happened to me. Here in NY, we are expecting our first big one tomorrow AM. I can't wait.............I love it.



Terry you need to learn to do it to them first and then remind them they aren't allowed to bring snow into the house. I know, I am such a bad mom.


----------



## Jas2Cats

LOL Terry~! See what I'm missing here. I'm sure my 2 sons would love to have snow down there backs  Of course, we do get up to the Sierra's a couple of times during the winter, so they get it then.

Well, the rains started hitting us during hte night, and we're supposed to basically have rain for the next 7 or 8 days. I'll have to be happy with that. We don't get enough rain either.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It snowed all night and Corvallis has come to a halt. It's freakin beautiful...I'll post a picture later, right now I have animals pestering me for food...


----------



## Jacqui

Wish we had snow...wet got ice instead.


----------



## Jas2Cats

A friend up in CDA just sent me some photos he took today. You all sure did get a lot, and, from the looks of the sky in his pic's, you're still getting more


----------



## Maggie Cummings

It's on it's way to Idaho now...


----------



## Yvonne G

It's very beautiful...but I'm glad its there and not here! The 32 degree frost on the ground in the a.m. when I'm picking up horse poop is cold enough for me, than you very much!!

Yvonne


----------



## stells

Send some to the UK... all i have is rain


----------



## egyptiandan

Maggie no sending any more here please 





















Danny


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Ha ha ha ha...I am SO laughing at you...We have rain today and all the snow is gone woo hoo!!! Happy holidays all...


----------



## Meg90

Oh goodness.....I have really had enough snow already and winter hasn't even started! I have to walk like six blocks to class everyday, and i've had my hair freeze before the first block. And i know that everyone just looooves wet socks and shoes.


----------



## Yvonne G

egyptiandan said:


> Maggie no sending any more here please
> 
> 
> Danny



And you CHOSE to be a tortoise keeper in that climate WHY?????????


----------



## egyptiandan

I did  It though was kind of choosen for me.  It is all my Grandfather's fault for picking up every turtle he saw while driving bus. I've been around turtles since before I could walk or talk. It stuck with me as you can see. 

Danny


----------



## kevantheman35

you guys have it good, we've been having ice storms all week, i havent had power in 2 days along with 75000 other people  im trying to keep my animals warm. Ill post pics tomorrow, it looks amazing


----------



## drgnfly2265

Wow, I love everyones pics!!! I wish it would snow here in Central Florida. Last week the high was 80 degrees! Today (on Monday) the temp got to 60 for the high, that's cold for here. And the rest of the week it's going back to 80 for the high again. I wish it was cold for Christmas. At least Bowser is happy!!!

__________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Tim/Robin

kevantheman35 said:


> you guys have it good, we've been having ice storms all week, i havent had power in 2 days along with 75000 other people  im trying to keep my animals warm. Ill post pics tomorrow, it looks amazing



Curious, do you have a generator or how are are you managing?


----------



## tasena

Tim/Robin said:


> kevantheman35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys have it good, we've been having ice storms all week, i havent had power in 2 days along with 75000 other people  im trying to keep my animals warm. Ill post pics tomorrow, it looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, do you have a generator or how are are you managing?
Click to expand...


You guys would need a lot of heat packs if our power went out here. We are trying to plan for that possiblility as well, to many critters to just snuggle


----------

